# Need a recommendation for someone to fix a leaking roof top window



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Need a recommendation for someone to fix a leaking roof top window.

My place is in zapopan.

Thank You

George


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your best bet is always to ask your neighbors to recommend someone. They'll know who to ask and who is reliable.


----------



## clint (Oct 11, 2009)

My advice would be, pick up some silicon and a bit roof sealer, and do a repair yourself.
Save the sealer and silicon as likely it will be needed in the future


----------

